# R/C conversion on LGB mogul



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this the best forum for this question?


I have an LGB 2019S (black C&S mogul with sound from 1991 or so) and want to add radio control. I have used RCS systems in the past and really like them. Is this still the best way to go? I don't need DCC or anything. Just R/C of fwd/rev, speed, and the bell and whistle.


 


I'll be having somebody do the install, but I need to know what to specify.


 


Thanks,


 


-Richard


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, the LGB mogul makes a great battery R/C conversion.  And it's quite easily converted.  As you're going with RCS, Tony or TOC should jump in for some great advice.  You should be very happy with it.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Richard,


Thanks for considering RCS again.


The LGB Mogul makes an excellent battery R/C loco.
I assume it has sound fitted.  If LGB sound, which version?  The old analogue or the later digital sound.
If it is the old analogue you will have trouble finding room to fit everything in.  The digital sound version has no space problems.


If you get Dave Goodson or Don Sweet to do the install they can advise which way to go.


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the photo Tony! Thanks for the pointers. It's the 2019S... old... 1990 or so, so likely analog. Was hoping that batteries could be mounted in the boiler or something. I'll ping Dave and Don. Dave, Don,... how do i get ahold of you?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I had Dave Goodson at Northwest Remote Control Systems (NWRCS) do an RCS installation with a Sierra sound system in my LGB Mogul and it works like a charm! His number is 1-425-823-3507.


----------

